# The Legacy Project



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Legacy Project is a AgWeb feature that is a educational format on planning and implementing farm succession. There are several of these educational videos on farm succession and you can access them by going to Agweb.com and clicking on the Legacy Project tab. Here is a link of their current feature. It is very touching and hits home with all. Its very short and I hope you will take 5 minutes and watch. Here's the link.
Farming Through the Unthinkable | Farm Journal's Legacy Project

Best Regards, 
Mike


----------

